# KABIKANO TEARIN' MIECES TO PIECES



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

[align=center][size=x-large]BE ADVISED: GRAFFIC FEEDING OF MICE AND RATS TO MY TEGU AND ACKIES... YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti9jTfG81K4&feature=share&list=UU4Y7X48Oz9pDeBcDZ6Z9xww[/video][/size][/align]


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

Jw u plan on houseing the extreme with ur red?


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

Not right yet. There will be a major size difference but when they are closer in size I will. I'll put a video up of my enclosures as of a few days ago in the "Enclosures" forum here shortly...


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

How much diffrence cause i had a significant size diffrent and i thougt mine would eat my smaller one but i gave it a shot nd it worked out...but how old is your red


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

[size=large]YEAH I HEAR YOU BROTHER BUT I'M NOT GONNA TAKE THAT CHANCE. MORE POWER TO YOU FOR MAKING IT WORK! BAKUNAWA IS ABOUT A YEAR OLD NOW. I GOT HIM BACK IN OCTOBER 2011 AND HE ALREADY LOST HIS GREEN HEAD WHEN HE GOT HERE.[/size]


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

O iight wow older then i thought, yea better off waiting, but would make a nice breeding pair


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> O iight wow older then i thought, yea better off waiting, but would make a nice breeding pair



[size=large]OH AND YOU KNOW THIS, MAAAAAAAAN![/size]


----------



## bmx3000max (Sep 12, 2012)

Lmao goodluck, if my two are girl and boy ima do the same


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

bmx3000max said:


> Lmao goodluck, if my two are girl and boy ima do the same



[size=large]YESSIR! THAT WOULD BE TIGHT AS HELL! I'M DEBATING ON IF I SHOULD SKOOP UP A BLUE TO ADD TO THE KOOL-AID...[/size]


----------



## james.w (Sep 12, 2012)

That mouse is way too big for that tegu. Is he a year old in the video?


----------



## KABIKANO (Sep 12, 2012)

Well he was able to put away 2 of them. And naw, he was about 8-9 months I would say in the video.


----------



## ballfreak (Nov 11, 2012)

KABIKANO said:


> [align=center][size=x-large]BE ADVISED: GRAFFIC FEEDING OF MICE AND RATS TO MY TEGU AND ACKIES... YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ti9jTfG81K4&feature=share&list=UU4Y7X48Oz9pDeBcDZ6Z9xww[/video][/size][/align]



Boy you weren't kidding tearing to pieces. I really would like to get a tegu but not sure if I have the time to tame and give the attention they seem to require? I like the Akies you have do they require the same handling to keep them tame? Thank you!


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 12, 2012)

If you don't have the time to tame... Don't get one. 

Taming process' vary but it's not a guarantee a tegus will tame down to become a cuddle buddy; especially if you feel you don't have the time for him. 

A close; from what I've heard are not one to tame down easy, certainly not with "less" time than a tegus.


*ackie not 'close'. 

P.s. sick video my man ! Loved it, my Colombians got no killer instinct left in him so good to see a tegus putting it to the man (or mouse)


----------



## KABIKANO (Nov 12, 2012)

Shoot, if you like this one, you'll love my Tegus Vs. Hornworms video! Just search kabikano1 on YouTube. Thanks for watching and the comment. Enjoy all the carnage on my channel!


----------



## DavidRosi (Nov 12, 2012)

Ideal ! 
Ill check them out bud


----------



## tegus4life (Nov 12, 2012)

I agree with james.w, I think the mouse was definitely too big for the tegu. He also looked like he ingested quite a bit of substrate from throwing the mouse around so much to tear it in half :/


----------

